# Fares in spokane going up



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

PARTNER EARNINGS UPDATE
FARES ARE INCREASING IN SPOKANE!
Brandon, partners are earning big on Uber, with more riders taking trips than ever before. Starting Monday, February 23rd, we're increasing rider fares in Spokane to help you take home even more from every trip.

We're also *increasing your existing peak time hourly guarantees and removing off-peak guarantees*, so you can make more when there's high demand.
Finally, *we are offering randomly-selected $100 and $200 bonuses *to drivers who meet the below conditions. Winners will be announced and paid out on Mondays for Thursday deposit.


*2 partners will be randomly selected this week to receive $200 bonus daytime driving incentives.* To be eligible for the random weekly drawing, you must log 25 total hours online, accept 90% of trips, and average 1 trip per hour, all during the hours of 8am to 5pm fromMonday, February 23rd through Sunday, March 1st. 
*1 partner will be randomly selected this week to receive a $100 bonus overnight driving incentive.* To be eligible for the random weekly drawing, you must log 20 total hours online, accept 90% of trips, and average 1 trip per hour, all during the hours of midnight to 8am fromMonday, February 23rd through Friday, February 27th.

*If you have questions, *please join us for our February partner meeting Tuesday, February 24th at 6pm at the Spokane Club.RSVP here to attend*.*








YOUR HIGHER PEAK GUARANTEE
$18/hr in fares
*Thursday (Zags basketball), Friday & Saturday*

*5pm-2am*

[Accept 90% of trips and average 1.5 trips per hour]

These updates should positively impact your earnings, and as always, we'll keep you posted if anything changes.

Thanks,
The Uber Team


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

At $0.70/mile how many people were actually driving at these rates. The guarantee seems pretty low and I've never seen 1.5 trips per hour as a requirement only 1 trip per hour. Low guarantees, higher trip requirements and $.70/mile you guys are really getting the shaft.


----------



## PNW Taxi (Jan 19, 2015)

During the week, it was like a barren graveyard. Not an Uber in sight. Weekends, people were driving for the $16/hr. This changes the game completely and makes them more in line with Lyft (minus the tipping of course). The small cab companies in this town are getting destroyed Friday and Saturday night!


----------

